# Australian PR - Subclass 189 - Civil Engineer



## itsjeevani (Nov 6, 2016)

Dear Forum,

I am an Indian, currently working in south Africa. As i want to apply for the 189 PR (Australia), I would like to know some information regarding the downside and benefits of applying from from non native country(South Africa rather than India) to Australia.

I would be greatly appreciated if someone explain about the visa process with regard to applying center.

Thanks 
Gonee


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

itsjeevani said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am an Indian, currently working in south Africa. As i want to apply for the 189 PR (Australia), I would like to know some information regarding the downside and benefits of applying from from non native country(South Africa rather than India) to Australia.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter from where you apply whether your native or no- native country.

1. Get your occupation assessed from the assessing authority: 

For 189 Visa: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
For 190 Visa: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

2. Get required points : Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) Points Test

You may need to get 6+ to 8+ points in English depending on your points requirements.

3. Submit *Expression of Interest* : SkillSelect

Then once you get invite, you can proceed with Forms, Medicals and Visa applications, but that's for later.


----------

